# Trying make a song but need help with rhythm



## sammyooba

I made like several songs now but usually their always kinda the same, the rhythm.






I don't really like my own songs ever lol

Does anybody know how to make rhythm more interesting for the chord? I think the rate at which my chord changes is always the same so it makes it boring. But i can't really tell, it's hard to be unbiased against one's own music .

By the way, what's that music term for the rate at which chords change? My music theory teacher taught me like 3 semesters ago, but now I forgot.

--------------

Don't mind the boring melody, I like boring melodies, I just want an interesting chord progression. I don't like melodies that stand out more than the bass chords for some reason.


----------



## hlolli

I think you are talking about harmonic rythm. That's something you need to get sense for, there is no formula. It should be obvious to hear in music, you are right, if the interval of harmony change is always the same the music is not alive and is therefore ugly. An good example of good harmony rythm 



 you hear when the text of the song takes conclusion the rate of harmony changes, what is happening is eighter modulation or cadence. And when new phrase begins the same chord can be heard for many bars. But this is a part of music creation to get the personal feeling for when change in harmony is neccecary.


----------



## sammyooba

thanks that was the term i was looking for


----------



## teknoaxe

The melody is there. I think you could definitely improve it by playing around with the dynamics of the song. The piano should be a lot more dynamic, probably in the lower notes of the melody should be softer and then louder in the higher notes, but not so much that it sounds like the piano player is jamming his fingers down the black keys to get the note right. Also, maybe add in some lower strings to the mix too.


----------



## sammyooba

For some reason, I just like bass more than the melody haha, I purposely made the bass stand out more.

Well, here was my final product for that song 




It's suppose to replay at beginning when it gets to end but I was too lazy to do that lol

--

Right now I'm working on a superhero justice song thingy





 (90% done)

Also working on a project for my friend (he needs a theme song for a character in a story), sounds very similar to the superhero song. But I just love the third chord in major, that's why I use it so much.





 (50% done)

I'm having trouble getting my sound quality to sound pro. I'm not sure how to control all the reverberation and bass and whatnot. I'm just using audacity. Anybody have advice on adjusting sound quality to perfection?

Oh, and my music is meant for video games, so that's why everything might sound strict in format and not free


----------

